# Cabin Fan Blower Woes. Help?



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

you can reach your fingers below where the cabin filter goes and remove leaf pieces. If you don't get them all though the sound will continue. Worst case you will need to take the blower motor out to make sure you get them all.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Tricky tricky. I havent had the blessing of pulling apart my blower motor


----------



## aestes89 (May 26, 2012)

i was hoping it wouldnt be too complicated. im going to reach my fingers in and i might take a can of compressed air and see if i can angle it down in enough to maybe knock whatever it is loose. if i have to take it apart to get to the fan/motor, does anyone have any experience with this? just curious what im getting myself into here. thanks a lot for the responses


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

generally speaking it isn't too hard to get your hand in there. or compressed air. but pulling the motor...i have no clue...and i can almost guarantee there's something in there.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

I recently checked my cabin air filter and found it dirty and full of leaves, debris, etc. I wrote down all the pertinent information and ordered a new one. In the meantime I knocked loose the majority of the junk and put the filter back in. When I powered up the blower I was getting a rather loud, low pitched whirring vibration most noticeable on the high speed settings. I pulled the filter back out and found a bunch of leaves had fallen off the top of the filter while I was removing it. Basically the leaves were in the vanes of the blower and causing an out of balance condition. I was able to reach my hand in to pick out the majority of the leaves and that basically solved the problem however I'm sure there is still a bit of ground up leaves that is at the bottom and between the vanes that is too fine to get out. When the new filter comes in I am going to try to come up with a plan to remove what's left. I tried canned air but that didn't work. Maybe a short length of large tubing rigged up to a vacuum cleaner to suck out what's left. If anyone has any other ideas let me know. If not I'll let you know how I make out with my vacuum rig.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

Philb said:


> I recently checked my cabin air filter and found it dirty and full of leaves, debris, etc. I wrote down all the pertinent information and ordered a new one. In the meantime I knocked loose the majority of the junk and put the filter back in. When I powered up the blower I was getting a rather loud, low pitched whirring vibration most noticeable on the high speed settings. I pulled the filter back out and found a bunch of leaves had fallen off the top of the filter while I was removing it. Basically the leaves were in the vanes of the blower and causing an out of balance condition. I was able to reach my hand in to pick out the majority of the leaves and that basically solved the problem however I'm sure there is still a bit of ground up leaves that is at the bottom and between the vanes that is too fine to get out. When the new filter comes in I am going to try to come up with a plan to remove what's left. I tried canned air but that didn't work. Maybe a short length of large tubing rigged up to a vacuum cleaner to suck out what's left. If anyone has any other ideas let me know. If not I'll let you know how I make out with my vacuum rig.
> View attachment 198681


O.K. all leaves and bits of debris are completely gone.
I rigged up a section of 5/8" OD vinyl tubing I had laying around from a previous project and a Dyson vacuum. As you can see from the photos I sealed the connection with a plastic bag wrapped around the tubing and stuffed into the opening. I though about taping it in place but it wasn't needed. I was able to get right down to the bottom of the blower vanes and vacuum it completely clean. I must have done a pretty good job just fishing out the leaves as best I could with my fingers in the first place because only a tiny bit of leaf particle came out. Anyway now I'm sure everything is out and the blower blades are balanced as they were when new.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Philb said:


> I recently checked my cabin air filter and found it dirty and full of leaves, debris, etc. I wrote down all the pertinent information and ordered a new one. In the meantime I knocked loose the majority of the junk and put the filter back in. When I powered up the blower I was getting a rather loud, low pitched whirring vibration most noticeable on the high speed settings. I pulled the filter back out and found a bunch of leaves had fallen off the top of the filter while I was removing it. Basically the leaves were in the vanes of the blower and causing an out of balance condition. I was able to reach my hand in to pick out the majority of the leaves and that basically solved the problem however I'm sure there is still a bit of ground up leaves that is at the bottom and between the vanes that is too fine to get out. When the new filter comes in I am going to try to come up with a plan to remove what's left. I tried canned air but that didn't work. Maybe a short length of large tubing rigged up to a vacuum cleaner to suck out what's left. If anyone has any other ideas let me know. If not I'll let you know how I make out with my vacuum rig.
> View attachment 198681


Is it me or is it insane you check your filthy air filter and shove it back in? All pertinent ordering information can be found here, online, or from your Certified Chevy Dealer


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Is it me or is it insane you check your filthy air filter and shove it back in? All pertinent ordering information can be found here, online, or from your Certified Chevy Dealer


I needed to remove the filter to determine if it needed replacing or not. Once I determined that a new one was needed I replaced the old one until the new filter arrived. I didn't want to drive around without a filter in place.


----------



## amcclaflin (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi. So I went to my dealership had my oil changed my air filter looked like yours and when I left my fan was making a Humming noise that wasn’t there when I went in so I took it back and they said they blew it out again but it’s still making that noise and I’m mad cause I don’t want to take to the mechanics and pay a ton of money for them to get a leaf out that the oils change people should have done so I stuck. Where exactly is the air filter for me to check it myself. I don’t know anything about cars but I’m pretty sure that’s what it is.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

amcclaflin said:


> Hi. _So _*I went to my dealership had my oil changed* my air filter looked like yours and when I left my fan was making a Humming noise that wasn’t there when I went in so I took it back and they said they blew it out again but it’s still making that noise and I’m mad cause I don’t want to take to the mechanics and pay a ton of money for them to *get a leaf out that the oils change people should have done* so I stuck. Where exactly is the air filter for me to check it myself. I don’t know anything about cars but I’m pretty sure that’s what it is.


You went to a dealership and had the oil changed...but your blaming an oil change place???



You can get to the cabin filter from under the hood (you cannot change it from there though). Just pull out the filter from the inside and then under the hood, remove the plastic shroud on the passenger side and look into the cavity with a flashlight.


----------

